# AHA Registration vs Bill of sale ownership questions



## Selias524 (Dec 29, 2020)

So long story short...
I have already filed a claim and delivery (repelvin) suit against the BO and we go before the judge on Jan 6. I guess I'm just looking for moral support and validation.

I started working for BO in January of this year. At that time I had no horses. She gave me a filly at the end of February and at the beginning of March she had sourced a Stallion for me. I picked him up March 6th. Signed bill of sale with the breeder and took him to BO property (was a $1 sale as the breeder only wanted him to go to a good home.)
The BO and the Breeder I got my stallion from had some kind of falling out years ago and the Breeder did not know that the stallion was going to her property. 
I have never had any interest in shows or competitions for my horses and truly just enjoy my horses as part of my family, trail rides included. The BO convinced me to send in the registration papers listing myself and her as owners so she could use him for breeding since he was already there. I agreed because I considered this woman my friend and wanted to help her out. 
Everything was fine up until December 1st. The BO was upset with her live in farm hand and told me she wanted me to remove my horse from her property asap. She then informed me that I could not remove my stallion because her name is listed on the AHA registration with mine.

I have my Google timeline to prove I worked for over 800 hours for her this year. 
I have bill of sale and purchase letter in only my name.
I am listed on the AHA Paperwork and though I don't have the actual certificate I do have a Verify Registration letter dated to current. 
I do not have receipts for care as it was all included in the hours I worked. 
I am just terrified I may lose my baby boy. Give me advice...tell me my rights...something 💔😢


----------



## Selias524 (Dec 29, 2020)

I also want add.
I have text messages of her harassing me. As soon as she verbally told me I couldn't take my stallion I hung up and ALL contact has been over text. 
In these messages she states that the horse is for me, and she acknowledged that I am his owner but argues that so is she. 
I unfortunately do not have any agreements in writing with her.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Just wanted to post so you would know you are not being ignored but I for one don't know the answers. I do know if it were me I would remove both horses from her property and then tell her to take me to court if she thought she had a leg to stand on. By the same token it's going to be heck for you to get her name removed from the papers if she won't sign a transfer.


----------

